# California BLFC Attendees



## Flash Hound (Feb 22, 2016)

Post here if you're attending BLFC from California.


----------



## frostbight (Feb 26, 2016)

Driving or Flying? It's kind of in that little sweet spot where either is a viable option.


----------



## Flash Hound (Feb 26, 2016)

frostbight said:


> Driving or Flying? It's kind of in that little sweet spot where either is a viable option.


I'm riding by 3 buses..

My local public transit, Greyhound and Reno's public bus


----------



## Venuus (Mar 4, 2016)

I can't make it there this year


----------



## Flash Hound (Mar 4, 2016)

Venuus said:


> I can't make it there this year


Well this thread is for those who are able to make it, but thanks for telling me.


----------



## Venuus (Mar 4, 2016)

I'll be able to make it


----------



## Venuus (Mar 4, 2016)

I didn't know the dates lol


----------



## Flash Hound (Mar 5, 2016)

Venuus said:


> I didn't know the dates lol


May 12-15, 2016


----------



## Venuus (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep and I can go


----------

